
Ask HN: Why aren’t online auctions more popular? - shpx
For things like tickets or limited edition fashion items that sell out in 2 seconds after being released because of scalpers that use bots, why don’t merchants capture that price difference with short-running auctions or have the price start at some ludicrous amount and then gradually go down over the course of an hour?<p>Is it because doing something so complicated and greedy would be more damaging to their brand in the long term? Are there really no companies for whom this would be worth it?
======
gus_massa
Something like a Dutch
auction?[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dutch_auction](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dutch_auction)

My guess is that people that paid more will complain.

Perhaps a version where if there are 100 items, everyone pays the price of the
100th person that pressed the button.

